# How much should pet x-rays cost?



## buzz925

My 8 year old Boxer mix dog is have major nasal discharge constantly. I called the vets office for a cost estimate before making an appointment. They said $185 for blood work and $375 for X-rays, the $375 includes sedation. This is where they recommend we start to diagnose the problem. Are x-rays even necessary for this type of problem? I love my dog very much but money is tight and i want to make sure i am going in the right direction or should i look for another vet?


----------



## Willowy

Talk to your vet. Ask them what the x-rays will diagnose, how much good they'll do, if there's something else they'll want to do anyway so you might as well go straight there, etc. If you can't have an open discussion with your vet it's time to find a new one.


----------



## Binkalette

Maggie had both her front legs x-rayed- they took a whole bunch of pictures but only kept four of them- and they were digital. It cost $52.65, and that includes the sedation.

Both of my girls have had blood work done before their spays, it cost $38.45.. I don't know what kind of blood work you are having done though..


----------



## grab

Xrays are necessary if they're trying to see if there is a tumor or fungal issue causing the nasal discharge. Larger xrays plates cost more and, of course, cost varies from clinic to clinic.

If they're doing skull xrays, I'd imaging they want to sedate since often you have to have one shot with the mouth held open (as well as being still) and many dogs won't tolerate that while awake.


----------



## LazyGRanch713

Willowy said:


> Talk to your vet. Ask them what the x-rays will diagnose, how much good they'll do, if there's something else they'll want to do anyway so you might as well go straight there, etc. *If you can't have an open discussion with your vet it's time to find a new one*.


This is what I would do, too. REALLY agreeing with the bolded part!
(It was just under $400 to have Dude X-rayed, but it was body only and he wasn't sedated, but it did include the exam, bloodwork, urinalysis, etc.)


----------



## tskoffina

Our vet charged $500 a year ago, but, then, they're high on everything, but to me it's worth it because the people are so wonderful and sometimes don't charge for things, like bags of fluid, if I brought both cats only charged for one, and sold me food at cost if someone ordered the same kind and didn't pick it up.


----------



## Mr. V

The prices are of course going to change according the the area you live in. Not to mention that skull xrays are more difficult to *properly* take and can require a bit more skill in interpreting. The sedation is a tangible thing you're paying for, but, you gotta realize that some vets aren't cool with taking head shots and interpreting them. You're paying for their ability to do this.

Not always, but, sometimes you get what you pay for in these things. I've known vets that charged very little for them, but, their equipment sucked and their technique was terrible so they produced bad xrays - and then they had to call the specialist to interpret for them.


----------



## Looney Tunes

My dog has had TONS of X-rays this summer and that seems very high to me. She just had a series done last week for $88.00 for the first films and and additional $37 for the next ones. I have never paid that much, for x-rays. 

I HAVE paid that much, plus alot more, for blood work for specialized tests like an Addison's Test. That seems reasonable for a blood panel.

I would think they would do x-rays and endoscopy of the nasal passage in this case. 
The endoscope can cost between $1100-$2200.


----------



## Emric

Emric has had his stomach x-rayed many times, and each x-ray cost me $80.00.


----------

